# LCD won't turn on!!



## Deewhy (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all, I have an acoustic solutions LCD32805hd tv. Last week I turned it on to discover that the blue led was on but the tv would not power up and come on. After trawling the net for answers I opted for a new psu. I ordered the v2 version as this a valid upgrade. However once I installed it in the tv I have the exact same problem. Any ideas anyone? No tv is taking it's toll.


----------



## Technoob164 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello. Have you tried replacing the inverter? That is a cheap common solution to blank screens. Another not so cheap but even more common problem is the backlight goes out. Try to replace that if the inverter doesn't work for it.


----------



## alkem1234 (Jul 1, 2011)

hi all ............i to have the same problem and am not to clued up as what to do.... what is a invertor?

is that something i can replace myself ?

i must admit i am a novice....if you can help i would be so grateful


----------



## Deewhy (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the eventual reply lol. If it was the inverter or backlight would I not have sound? I have sent the replacement psu back to the supplier and I'm waiting for them to send a replacement to which they have agreed on ( they never said if it was faulty or not) will post when installed and let yous know the outcome.


----------



## Technoob164 (Jun 30, 2011)

The inverter or backlight is just so you can see the image. Sound goes through either way.


----------

